# Lower drive, mediocre dogs



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

from the "Improving/Maintaining Breed" thread:



Ben Thompson said:


> i think alot of people cannot handle high drive dogs so when people produce sort of mediocer dogs with medium drives that is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Also dogs that are more squarely built seem to be less prone to displasia then dogs that are longer build. You can do x rays when the dogs come of age but some breeds are just going to be more prone to disease no matter who breeds them. JMO of course.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> from the "Improving/Maintaining Breed" thread:


bad thing is subjective of course. and drives are one side of it, character is another side...

Always goes back to what a working dog, and what a pet dog actually are, what is expected of them, and what they are doing on a daily basis..

The more popular and diverse the dogs owners become, the more diverse the breeds become. is that a bad thing? pros and cons to everything..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> bad thing is subjective of course. and drives are one side of it, character is another side...
> 
> Always goes back to what a working dog, and what a pet dog actually are, what is expected of them, and what they are doing on a daily basis..
> 
> The more popular and diverse the dogs owners become, the more diverse the breeds become. is that a bad thing? pros and cons to everything..


as everyones definition of what high drive or temperment or even low drive are, thats the first thing that I see an issue with, many people talk of things but when they show up with the dog, its a whole different ball game...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I've a lot of dogs labeled mediocre or even a shiter, that do fine with the right handler and training. Just because an "expert" trainer can't figure out what motivates a certain dog doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the dog


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> as everyones definition of what high drive or temperment or even low drive are, thats the first thing that I see an issue with, many people talk of things but when they show up with the dog, its a whole different ball game...


very true


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the drives thing is completely subjective. I've seen videos of "extreme," "maniacal" prey drive and I think its a nut. The puppy/dog that is focused, engaged and committed to the bite is someone elses low drive dog and my idea of the pick puppy. I also divide drives into different categories: animal vs. object as far as prey drive is concerned. My bouv is borderline nut in the animal prey department and I've still managed good stock work with her but its been a PITA and a killer for a lot of trialing. You also have to ask what drives are you looking at. SAR people would add hunt drive. Then you ask, does it have drive or is it hyper? You know the ones that are eating the kennel fence. I see puppies being worked that are committed to the work and stay engaged. Yet others would say they need more drive. There's a little puppy on the Lubeck thread showing that great retrieve and ball drive and they do a little rag work. Drivey enough? Then you have the ones that as long as they are in that high prey state they filter out everything else and the work is fabulous. I think some has to do with how you train. As Thomas said, one person's low drive is someone else's dream dog. 

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

T, classifications of drives might be different based upon individual experiences and value systems. Despite that, I would be interested in seeing short video clips of different dogs doing various activities which the membership would be encouraged to comment on in terms of what they suggest in terms of classifying the level of drive expressed within each.

Maybe it could could later be condensed into a single post showing examples of extreme, high, medium, low and zero (insert word) drive.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> T, classifications of drives might be different based upon individual experiences and value systems. Despite that, I would be interested in seeing short video clips of different dogs doing various activities which the membership would be encouraged to comment on in terms of what they suggest in terms of classifying the level of drive expressed within each.
> 
> Maybe it could could later be condensed into a single post showing examples of extreme, high, medium, low and zero (insert word) drive.


I would LOVE to see a thread like that. Even if everyone disagreed on definitions*, there would still be some demonstration/illustration that would illuminate other threads. JMO!

Maybe one person could start it by posting a short clip that they say "I call this high [insert word] drive."



*Not that that would happen here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I would LOVE to see a thread like that. Even if everyone disagreed on definitions*, there would still be some demonstration/illustration that would illuminate other threads. JMO!
> 
> Maybe one person could start it by posting a short clip that they say "I call this high [insert word] drive."
> 
> ...


 
probably want to make it more specific like the activity the dog is doing? High and Low drive in what areas? So many associate activity with drive that it could be a wash real quick....thats to say if it gets started.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> probably want to make it more specific like the activity the dog is doing? High and Low drive in what areas? So many associate activity with drive that it could be a wash real quick....thats to say if it gets started.


So ..... "high prey in [insert word]"?

"Associating activity with drive" ...... I see what you're saying, but how do you not do that?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So ..... "high prey in [insert word]"?
> 
> "Associating activity with drive" ...... I see what you're saying, but how do you not do that?


I'll start it with a clip where that could be discussed. Nothing but an object, the dog tethered, her reaction to seeing it, movement of it, and initial possession. Based upon the replies and criticism, it can develop from there. 

Understanding how certain drives are evaluated by various individuals might serve well in offering a starting point. In absence of that this is why I chose to start basically no where. Or rather a place that might leave a lot to desired.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'll start it with a clip where that could be discussed. Nothing but an object, the dog tethered, her reaction to seeing it, movement of it, and initial possession.


This clip is here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/drives-video-compilation-25121/#post358955


----------

